# Transliteration: Wang Pin



## Dalian

Hi,

I would like to know how my name is written in Arabic too. My name is written as "Wang Pin" in Chinese pinyin, so what is that in Arabic, thanks a lot.

Cheers,


----------



## asmaamagdi

"Wang Pin" is written that way in arabic 
وانج بن


----------



## Tisia

Wang Pin, don't get angry if some one called you Wang Bin, Because this is how it becomes in Arabic, right Asmaamagdi?


----------



## amnesia

but you could always use the Irani letters for P.

Because in general we dont have the letter P and V for example you could use the irani letter than has P

which is the letter B with three dots underneath.


----------



## Tisia

Right, You can borrow it, after all we are all neighbors just like we  have borrowed your  ظ، ض، ذ


----------



## Whodunit

asmaamagdi said:
			
		

> "Wang Pin" is written that way in arabic
> وانج بن


 
Maybe you should write it more appropriately:

*وان پین*

If you really want to "transfer" the Chinese "ng" sound, you could use

*وانك پين*

I just the Iranian *پ*, just to express the missing "p" in Arabic.


----------



## amnesia

i wouldn't use the second one whodunit. because it could be understood as wank  (thats a dirty word)

What about Wan'3?



*وانغ پين*


----------



## Whodunit

amnesia said:
			
		

> i wouldn't use the second one whodunit. because it could be understood as wank  (thats a dirty word)
> 
> What about Wan'3?
> 
> 
> 
> *وانغ پين*


 
"wank" is a bad word in Arabic as well? I though of بنك which is  pronounced "bank" in almost every language that uses the same word with the same Chinese "ng" sound.

In German:
bangk

In French:
bãq

In English:
bængk

In Spanish (I think):
bangko

Choose several language on the right-hand side.


----------



## Tisia

One thing is interesting. If in Arabic there is 'kasra' and 'fat'ha' why don't you use it. eg in case of Wang Pin, if it is pronounced as _Wang Pen, _you could just simply write:
*وانگ پن*  or what?


----------



## elroy

amnesia said:
			
		

> i wouldn't use the second one whodunit. because it could be understood as wank  (thats a dirty word)
> What about Wan'3?
> *وانغ پين*


 I think this is the best version. 


			
				Tizha said:
			
		

> One thing is interesting. If in Arabic there is 'kasra' and 'fat'ha' why don't you use it. eg in case of Wang Pin, if it is pronounced as _Wang Pen, _you could just simply write:
> *وانگ پن* or what?


 You _could_, but it's very rare to use them.

Furthermore, we don't know if the "i" sound in "Pin" is short or long, so we can't just assume it's short. 


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Maybe you should write it more appropriately:
> *وان پین*
> If you really want to "transfer" the Chinese "ng" sound, you could use
> 
> *وانك پين*
> I just the Iranian *پ*, just to express the missing "p" in Arabic.


 
I don't like نك because ك is a very distinct "k" sound.  The first version is also strange because it's missing a letter.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> I don't like نك because ك is a very distinct "k" sound. The first version is also strange because it's missing a letter.


 
But غ is a special "r" sound which doesn't even exist in Chinese.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> But غ is a special "r" sound which doesn't even exist in Chinese.


 
True, but it is used very frequently to denote the "g" sound.  Our ج is also used sometimes.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Our ج is also used sometimes.


 
For the Egyptian currency, for instance.   So, could you agree if we write وانج پين?


----------



## Dalian

Thank you all for your kind help
I would prefer this one in Arabic:
وانغ پين

and I think this one is good in Farsi:
وانگ پين 

Thanks again.


----------



## elroy

Dalian said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your kind help
> I would prefer this one in Arabic:
> وانغ پين
> 
> and I think this one is good in Farsi:
> وانگ پين
> 
> Thanks again.


 
Yes, perfect.

That answers your question, too, Who.


----------



## Tisia

Dalian said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your kind help
> I would prefer this one in Arabic:
> وانغ پين
> 
> and I think this one is good in Farsi:
> وانگ پين
> 
> Thanks again.



The important thing is how he pronounces it, Peen or Pen.


----------



## thelastchoice

وانگ پين  is the Persian and Urdo transliteration of your name in most Arab countries it will be one of the following:
وانغ بِن or وانك بِن


----------

